# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: بازکردن فولدر

## amirhossein.h

سلام دوستان

من میخوام یه Autorun درست کنم و در اون یه دکمه بزارم که وقتی روش کلیک شد یه پوشه رو بازکنه ولی نمی دونم چه طوری




من از ActionScript 2 استفاده میکنم ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کنه...

----------


## amirhossein.h

یعنی سوال من انقدر سخته که هیچکس نمیتونه جواب بده


تورو خدا یکی کمکم کنه

----------


## amirhossein.h

من که از شما ناامید شدم خودم گشتم یه راهی پیدا کردم ولی فکر نکنم این راه خوبی باشه

یه Notpad باز میکنی و داخلش تایپ میکنی START FileName (به جای FileName اسم پوشه رو می نویسی) بعد اونو با فرمت bat. ذخیرش میکنی
بعد اونو با پوشه تو فولدر fscommand قرار میدی 
بعدش وارد فلش می شی و این کد وارد می کنی
 
fscommand("exec", "open folder.bat");


open folder.bat اسم همون فایلیه که با Notpad ساختید

----------


## Beginner2013

> من که از شما ناامید شدم خودم گشتم یه راهی پیدا کردم ولی فکر نکنم این راه خوبی باشه
> 
> یه Notpad باز میکنی و داخلش تایپ میکنی START FileName (به جای FileName اسم پوشه رو می نویسی) بعد اونو با فرمت bat. ذخیرش میکنی
> بعد اونو با پوشه تو فولدر fscommand قرار میدی 
> بعدش وارد فلش می شی و این کد وارد می کنی
>  
> fscommand("exec", "open folder.bat");
> 
> 
> open folder.bat اسم همون فایلیه که با Notpad ساختید


به نظر میاد همینی که گذاشتید بهترین راه باشه،یه راه دیگه استفاده از متد getURL هست،اما فقط زمانی به درستی جواب میده که تنها مرورگر سیستم IE باشه،اون موقع IE وقتی ببینه آدرس داخلی هست اونو به Explorer ویندوز ارجاع میده.

----------

